# Lost lease to IP address



## romeodunn03 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi all. I've been with Virgin/NTL broadband for years (cable modem, just use USB connection from modem to PC, I don’t use a router) and have rarely had faults. However I'm suddenly randomly losing my internet connection. A quick eventvwr check seems to come up with this dhcp error... _Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address ***.***.***.* on the Network Card with network address 00D059F58D6D_.

I had a quick look on my friend’s computer with this error on google, had a quick look at forums and so far have tried...


WinsockxpFix
ipconfig.exe /release
ipconfig.exe /renew
ipconfig.exe /all
This had worked with limited success, I get my connection back for 10-15 minutes then it dies again .

I'm no expert on computers so please forgive my stupidity on these things, any advice or tips would be greatly appreciated!

Cheers!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*




If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? 
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands:

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## romeodunn03 (Oct 3, 2008)

ISP - Virgin
Broadband Modem - ntl home 120 Model No 60194E-A12 (under Local Area Connection Properties it appears as USB Cable Modem 35100)
Router - Don't use one.
Connection Type - Wired, USB from modem to PC.
Windows XP Pro 2002 SP 3, IE 7.0.5730.13 

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Andrew's Account>PING 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=151ms TTL=54
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=99ms TTL=54
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=91ms TTL=54
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=91ms TTL=54

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 91ms, Maximum = 151ms, Average = 108ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Andrew's Account>PING yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [206.190.60.37] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=54
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=91ms TTL=54
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=106ms TTL=54
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=118ms TTL=54

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 89ms, Maximum = 118ms, Average = 101ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Andrew's Account>NBTSTAT -n

Local Area Connection 3:
Node IpAddress: [81.100.80.65] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

C:\Documents and Settings\Andrew's Account>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : home-6f9b40293c
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : USB Cable Modem 351000
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-D0-59-F5-8D-6D
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 81.100.80.65
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 81.100.80.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 62.254.0.50
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100
194.168.8.100
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 03 October 2008 20:44:19
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 10 October 2008 20:43:20

C:\Documents and Settings\Andrew's Account>

I am constantly losing my internet connection. I will boot up the computer and sometimes its there and sometimes its not. When I do get a connection it lasts 10-15 minutes before I lose it again. I'm getting a couple of common error messages with eventvwr.

1 - Warning - Your computer was not able to renew its address from the network (from the DHCP Server) for the Network Card with network address 00D059F58D6D. The following error occurred: 
The semaphore timeout period has expired. . Your computer will continue to try and obtain an address on its own from the network address (DHCP) server.
2 - Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.100.3 on the Network Card with network address 00D059F58D6D.

Apologies that my answers to your questions are not particular tech savvy, I hope I have provided enough information.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

This seems almost certain to be an ISP issue, I'd start by beating on them.


----------

